# être (plus) à même de



## Luis Fernando Vélez

no sé cual es su traducción


----------



## Tresley

Hola Luis Fernando Vélez!

Est-ce qu'il s'agit de "seule, à même de faire qch"?

Plus de contexte SVP!


----------



## esteban

!Hola Luis!

Un ejemplo:

"C'est la seule réforme à même de fréner l'inflation"
"Es la ùnica reforma que tiene la capacidad de frenar la inflaciòn"

Podrìas, en este tipo de oraciones, traducir también por susceptible de, apto para,...

Saludos


----------



## totor

O también *en condiciones de frenar la inflación*.


----------



## insomniac

Nueva pregunta
​
Alguien puede decirme qué quiere decir esta expresión. El contexto es el que sigue:"Ce n'était pas qu'il voyageât, mais *il était a même de* vous dire exactement les heures de départ et d'arrivée du Paris-Berlin, les combinaisons d'horaires pour aller de Lyon a Varsovie...". ¿Puede ser algo así como que *le era posible *hacer algo...?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Conchita57

"Être à même de (faire quelque chose)" significa "ser capaz de/poder hacer (algo)".


----------



## bluecalypso

El protagonista pudio decir los horarios de los trenes


----------



## insomniac

Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## anitamendo

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Hola a todos!

Cómo traducirían la expresión "plus à même de" en la siguiente frase??


Une approche concurrentielle est plus à même de satisfaire leurs besoins, d'accroître leurs revenus...

Un enfoque competitivo_______________satisfacer sus necesidades...

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## GURB

Hola
...es más apta a


----------



## anitamendo

Muchas gracias Gurb!


----------



## Toyita

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Hola

Necesito ayuda con esta oración:

"Cela nécessite, en particulier, une bonne connaissance du milieu environnant, et donc les différents acteurs avec lesquels ils doivent _*être à même de dialoguer:*_ parteniers administratifs et techniques, politiques, _*associatifs*_, professionnels, etc."

Mi intento es:

_Esto necesita, en particular, un buen conocimiento del medio próximo, y de los diferentes actores con los cuales debe .......... : socios administrativos y técnicos, politicos, (asociativos?), profesionales, entre otros. _


*Mil gracias por todos sus aportes*


----------



## ara1e

Hola,
Yo lo traduciría así: 
"Esto necesita, en particular, un buen conocimiento del medio circundante, y por lo tanto de los distintos actores con los que debe ser capaz de dialogar : socios administrativos y técnicos, politicos, miembros de asociaciones y profesionales, entre otros."
Espero que te sirva


----------



## Tina.Irun

"milieu" es más bien "entorno".
"être à même de dialoguer": estar en condiciones de dialogar


----------



## Toyita

Gracias!
Me gusta tu traducción!


----------



## Zazi

*Nueva pregunta*​

El contexto es el siguiente:

Zola terminait sa lettre en recommandant à Cézanne "de
travailler le dessin fort et ferme pour ne pas être un réaliste,
pour devenir un Jean Goujon, un Ary Scheffer". On peut se
demander ce que Cézanne a dû penser de l'accouplement de
ces deux noms, quand il fut à même de faire la comparaison.


----------



## Paquita

"cuando tuvo ocasión/oportunidad de  de", 
quizás
o "cuando pudo", simplemente
(es decir cuando conoció la obra de la cual Zola hablaba)


----------



## Toto Bing

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Hola!
Escuchando una canción de Carla Bruni (L'antilope), encontré esta frase:

Car je suis à même 
À même du présent 
Comme la baleine (...)

Me podrían decir qué significa "à même de" en este contexto? Muchas gracias!


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
L'usage me paraît un peu discutable (ne serait-ce qu'en terme de résistance des matériaux) mais enfin, le sens le plus probable semble être celui-ci : (source CNTRL)


> *C.* − _À même,_ loc. prép.   *1.* _Loc. prép. à sens local_ *a)* [_À même_ + déterm. + subst.]  Directement à, dans, sur. _Un escalier si noir et si puant qu'il semblait percé à même un bloc de crasse_ (Duhamel, _Confess. min.,_ 1920, p.137). _Nous buvions à même les sources_ (Ponchon, _Muse cabaret,_ 1920, p.188). _Une porte grillée qui donnait à même la piste_ (Montherl., _Bestiaires,_ 1926, p. 541).


Texte complet


----------



## Mask'ana

*NOUVELLE QUESTION*
Fils fusionnés​
Es una carta del Comisionado para la diversidad e igualdad  al Presidente de Francia.
CONTEXTO: 
Vous avez souhaite un plan global d’action, fonde sur des critères objectifs, sociaux et territoriaux et assorti d’outils *de suivi* *à même *de caractériser les retards et les progrès de l’égalité réelle, a tous les niveaux.

MI TRADUCCION: 
Usted ha deseado un plan global de acción, fundado bajo criterios objetivos, sociales y territoriales y mezclar las herramientas ......... determinar los retrasos y los progresos de la igualdad real, en todos los niveles. 

AYUDA PORFAVOR! GRACIAS!


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

¿"Capaces de"?


----------



## Mask'ana

Me aclaraste la idea, GRACIAS!! lo puse asi:

...y mezclar las herramientas de seguimiento capaces de determinar los retrasos y los progresos de la igualdad real, en todos los niveles.


----------



## mattl75

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un sait traduire "la plus à même", dans la phrase:

"Au moment de choisir mon orientation, cette université m'est apparue comme étant la plus à même de répondre à mes objectifs principaux."

Merci


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour, Matti et bienvenue à toi,

Je pense qu'on pourrait traduire cette phase par : « la univeristad idónea para (…) ». Mais peut-être existe-t-il d’autres options.
  Bonne journée.
  Josiane


----------



## chlapec

Por ejemplo: "La universidad que mejor (puede) responde(r) a mis..."


----------



## moi_mamimi

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Bonsoir,

j'ai reçu dans un courrier cette phrase :

"Monsieur X sera le plus à même te repondre" je comprend le signnifie global mais pas l'exacte et non plus pour la structure "le plus à même"


Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## swift

Bonjour,

Le plus apte, la personne la plus adéquate.


----------



## moi_mamimi

Merciiii beaucoup


----------



## esteban

Hola moi_mamimi:

En resumidas cuentas, podría decirse que "personne la plus à même de qqc" = "persona de mayor capacidad para algo". , "persona más apta para algo". En tu ejemplo, lo más natural sería quizás algo tipo:

X es *el más indicado* para contestarte (X est le plus à même de te répondre)

Saludos


----------



## Abelaíña

*Nueva pregunta*​
Hola foreros,

¿Cómo traduciríais la expresión "plus à même" en el siguiente contexto?

"Le dentiste vous orientera alors vers un stomatologue ou un chirurgien maxillo-facial *plus à même* de poser un diagnostic précis et surtout d'enclencher une prise en charge efficace"

He encontrado "*mejores condiciones*" como posible traducción pero no sé si es correcta ni cómo adaptarla en español, en caso de que lo sea.

Mil gracias,

Abelaíña


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quizás: más preparado para / con más medios para...


----------



## Abelaíña

Merci, Gévy !!!


----------



## chlapec

También: "...que son los más indicados para..."


----------



## Tonilanou

*Nueva pregunta *​
Hola,
En un artículo periodístico sobre medidas para incentivar el mundo de la prensa dice:
"C'est sans doute plus à même de satisfaire les editeurs"
No tengo ni idea de cómo traducirlo....
Muchas gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Tonilanou:

¿Más apto para...?

Estoy pensando también a "estar más  en la tónica", pero no sé si se puede aplicar con el resto de la frase.

Espera más ideas, por fa.


----------



## swift

> Le président n’a pas retenu, en revanche, l’idée d’un relèvement des taux de TVA pour les magazines de divertissement, pas plus que celle d’une séparation des fonctions de patron de la rédaction et de directeur de la publication ou enfin la reconnaissance de l’indépendance juridique des équipes rédactionnelles. Il a préféré qu’on laisse le soin à un comité de sages de définir un code de déontologie et que des chartes rédactionnelles soient élaborées par journal. C’est sans doute plus à même de satisfaire les éditeurs. Mais qu’en pense le lecteur ?
> 
> http://www.eoieuskadi.net/datos/gestion_modelos/fichero159/Examen_-_Modèle_de_tâches_-_B2.pdf


¿Es más probable que esa medida satisfaga a los editores?


----------



## Lexinauta

El dicc. WR dice que 'à même' significa 'directamente'. 
De ahí que yo sospecho que quiera decir: 'Es sin duda la forma más directa de satisfacer a los editores.'


----------



## Gévy

Hola lexinauta:

No confundas dos expresiones parecidas que tenemos. 

Una es "à même + substantif", la otra "à même de + infinitif".

Nada que ver en cuanto a sentido.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Será posiblemente (lo) más indicado para satisfacer a....


----------



## dieda

*Nueva pregunta *​

Buenas tardes.
Estoy traduciendo un documento sobre grúas telescópicas de carga y me he topado con esta frase que no comprendo bien.
En raison des fortes variations des frais de transport, *nous ne sommes plus á méme de nous engager sur ce poste* sans consultation préalable.
Ahí  va mi intento: con motivo de las fuertes variaciones de los gastos de  transporte, ¿ya no podemos comprometernos con este cargo sin consulta  previa?
La verdad es que estoy un poco perdida.
¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Mil gracias


----------



## bluecalypso

Hola Dieda, para mi tu explicación esta perfecta pero a ver los demás pueden confirmarnoslo!  
Bonne soirée


----------



## Paquita

Confirmo, la idea es "ya no somos capaces", "ya no es posible"


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour,
Aquí yo propondría: "ya no estamos en condiciones de..."


----------



## clara.mh

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Salut !

Je ne suis pas sûre de bien comprendre l'expression soulignée :
_
Il ne s'agit pas, encore moins aujourd'hui, de faire une encyclopédie mais de comprendre le devenir de la société actuelle, qui ne peut être étudié qu'avec la théorie marxiste en tant que trame du cadre original *tout en étant à même de* saisir les bouleversements opérés depuis 50 ans. _

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider ? Je propose la traduction suivante :

No se trata, y hoy menos todavía, de hacer una enciclopedia, sino de comprender el devenir de la sociedad actual, que sólo puede ser estudiado con la teoría marxista en tanto que trama del cuadro original que permite aprehender las transformaciones operadas desde hace 50 años.

Merci par avance !!


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
...y al mismo tiempo estar en condiciones de ...


----------



## clara.mh

Merci !!


----------

